
Started up a service for Azure, guess what? Nobody uses it Is that the reality? - kaymakam
http://www.trypour.com
======
kaymakam
Being an Azure user for a while, I felt the pain with diagnostics. It is
obvious from StackOverflow questions too. Diagnostics is a mess and you don't
have a really easy, hands-on way to log something and read it right away.
Plus, I really wanted to make something useful for developers, give it back
basically.

First, I wrote a nuget library and pushed it out. What I found is, there are
barely people who care about such library/service and its possible value to
their services/applications. I thought an npm module could make a difference,
but still no luck. I started to worry about the size of my target people and
market. Is Azure market that small or the community still hasn't evolved that
much?

~~~
brudgers
Who is using it?

Why?

How?

What do they like?

What don't they like?

What do they wish it had?

The _Field of Dreams_ line is not "if you build it, they will come." It's "he
will come." If you're lucky, there is one customer who loves your product. Go
have a catch with that one. Eventually, there might be a full nine.

...also, this might make a good "Show HN".

Good luck.

